# Beste Karpfenköder im Sommer



## Zeroalex (30. Juni 2010)

HIer könnt ihr abstimmen welchen Karpfenköder ihr im Sommer am besten findet.


----------



## Knigge007 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beste Karpfenköder im Sommer*

Hi,

auf so was kannst du niemals gehen und dem trauen was dabei rauskommt, niemals !!!

Im einen See sinds Tiggernüsse im anderen fruchtige Murmeln im nächsten fischige... beim einen Kartoffeln und so weida....

Außerdem hat jeder so seine Lieblingsköder die er dir nennen wird.....


Ich fisch noch nicht  solange drum kann ich nich wirklich was dazu sagen, bei uns geht Mais generell am besten egal welche Jahreszeit.


----------



## ronnyvanoohlen (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beste Karpfenköder im Sommer*

Also ich kann mich Knigge007 anschliessen. So ziemlich jeder hat so seine bevorzugten Köder...

Bei mir sind es Tigernüsse und 20´er Chilli Fish Boilies...
Wobei ich niemals 3 Ruten mit Tigernüssen auslege sondern nur eine und das meistens dicht an Seerosenfelder...


----------



## Bassey (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beste Karpfenköder im Sommer*

Kommt auf das Gewässer an! In kleinen Teichen ist oft einfachstes Schwimmbrot der Hit!


----------



## Carras (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beste Karpfenköder im Sommer*

Wäre geschickt, wenn man auch zwei oder drei Sachen ankreuzen könnte.


----------



## snorreausflake (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beste Karpfenköder im Sommer*

Wenn ich gezielt auf Karpfen gehe dann kommen bei mir nur fischige Boilies ran, egalob Frühling, Sommer oder Herbst

Und es wäre äußerst geschickt wenn du die Mods anschreiben würdest das sie die anderen 2 Freds löschen#6


----------



## Udo561 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beste Karpfenköder im Sommer*

Hi,
bei mir kommt es auf die Jahreszeit an , Frühjahr auf jeden Fall Muschel oder Fischpellets , im Sommer geht sehr gut Tigernuss/Hanf oder Frucht.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Allerfischer (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beste Karpfenköder im Sommer*

Im Sommer eig ganz klar Schwimmbrot..


----------



## Schleie! (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beste Karpfenköder im Sommer*

Ich fische im Sommer die selben Boilies, wie auch das restliche Jahr...fangen tu ich genauso ^^


----------



## Taskin (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beste Karpfenköder im Sommer*

bei mir kommt ebenfalls immer nur ausschließlich ein fischiger boilie zum einsatzt. egal welche jahreszeit oder wetter.


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Beste Karpfenköder im Sommer*

@ taskin

so mach ich das auch
öfters nehme ich aber auch Hartmais und Tigers


----------

